
The Illustrated Guide To a Ph.D - azharcs
http://www.uniquescoop.com/2010/08/illustrated-guide-to-phd.html
======
RBerenguel
Blatant steal from Matt Might's blog: <http://matt.might.net/articles/phd-
school-in-pictures/>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
... and previously discussed: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1588727>

Do you think flooding his comments section with questions about whether he'll
give attribution will have any effect?

Probably not.

~~~
RBerenguel
What are you saying about "flooding his comments section with questions about
whether he'll give attribution"?

I made one comment in the linked history. Still not authorized in disqus. If
you are talking about this comment, you are the owner of the web?

I made one comment here. How is one comment flooding? If it is, please stop
flooding my comments with yours.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
<blink>

I think you've misunderstood. I was suggesting that we should do so, not
criticising anyone else for having done so. I can see how my comment may have
been misinterpreted, and I apologise for not being clearer.

~~~
RBerenguel
Now I read it again changing the tone of the voice in my head I get it.
Sorry... I should not comment when my programs are not doing what they are
expected: I tend to see everything in the negative sense.

Sorry for being rude myself, I should have read it aloud. My fault, too!

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
<shake hands, nod heads, all is well>

------
mattmight
Oh my.

